# Feeding flax



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm curious what everyone feeds their dairy does? What do you all consider, feed wise that helps produce the best tasting milk? I've read chilling the milk quickly is very important, but I've also read things such as pine needles ruin the flavor. I was told by the folks I purchased one of my does from that they feed alfalfa and a sweet feed (4-way grain with molasses) and they get the sweetest and best milk. What about flax seed, any benefits in feeding it? I'm new to all this, recently purchased my first two doelings. Husband is on board with mixed feelings. I need to be sure the milk that I eventually get is better than any store bought cow milk :thumbup:


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

It's been awhile since I posted this. Still curious if anyone feeds it and if and how it has affected their health and milk?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't feed flax seed but I'm sure there are benefits to it. It certainly won't hurt.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We feed a mix of whole oats, BOSS, calf manna and beet pulp along with alflafa pellets...we give flax seed mixed with wheat germ and coconut oil when skin is flaky or if someone is underweight...we also add ground flax in feed when needed..

Pine needles actually clean up the flavor of milk..and great to offer when milk flavor is off...( ponderosa pine should not be fed to bred Does)

I dont feed sweet feed, I feel its like those sugery cerials for kids.. way too much sugar...

Washing your tools, buckets, hands and goat udder is most important...I like using a vinegar rinse after a hot soap wash on tools and buckets and jars, we use a vingar water udder wash...the vinegar actually conditions the udder..
we filter right after milking in the barn, in clean 1 quart jars..set in these in an ice water bath in a ice chest...this gets you milk temps down fast for clean fresh sweet milk...


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm glad the pine needles where mentioned. This has been a topic for me for quiet some time. I have heard both positive and negative about pines effecting flavor. I have also heard cottonwood tree leaves "make the sweetest milk" I have an option of two different areas to make a big turn out for my girls. One has bordering pine trees, the other bordering cottonwoods.... Ugh decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

I've also heard that vitamin E reduces off flavors in the milk. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

the only thing with pine is what I mentioned above..ponderosa is not safe for pregnant does...it can cause miscarriages..I was told from a older lady who makes cheese and raises her goats on mostly weeds...sometimes her milk can taste way off,,bitter...she just throws pine needles out for them and it cleans their milk taste nicely : ) *One warning...Unless you know your Christmas tree is all natural, Please do not feed Christmas trees to your goats...many are sprayed with chemicals to help retain color...or with paint to give color....also watch for tinsle which can be dangerous ;-)*


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I add flax to some goats diets for certain parts of the year. Flax is very expensive seed and is best fed raw or freshly ground as it looses it potency quickly after grinding. It has a high level of good Omega oils and can help coat health.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Whoops forgot the milk part. Flax seed has been reported to increase milk supply but I feel that the amount needed would be too expensive to supply. I do not know if it changes the milk taste in a beneficial way but I nave never noticed any change in the flavor when using it in my milkers diets. I will add a small handful atop a goats rations if they have dry skin.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

We mix ADM Alliance Dairy Goat, BOSS, Alfafa pellets and shredded beet pulp. 
They get good quality hay twice a day. We're thinking about mixing Noble Goat Dairy Parlor 18 in with that when theyre milking. Anybody use Noble Goat 18?


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I feed Flax seed in the winter when they need extra calories. I give each adult 1/4 cup of flax seed or meal. Its high in fat and protein, antioxidants and omegas.


----------

